

Should Developers Be Allowed to Talk to Customers? - bconway
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/features/article.php/3916821/Should-Developers-Be-Allowed-to-Talk-to-Customers.htm

======
rick888
It depends on the developer.

Some are social and know how to talk to the customer. Others, like the one in
this article, are anti-social and shouldn't be anywhere near the customers.

I also don't like the idea of developers talking to customers because many
companies decide they can cut costs and hire one person to do both.

